# Update on my oak log sawed into a mantel.



## AuSable Junkie (Apr 28, 2009)

A couple weeks ago, I asked some drying Q's on here regarding the 8' oak log I had cut. I decided to have it sawed now and let it dry as a mantel instead of a full log. I hope it will speed the drying up without turning the mantel into a corkscrew. Mild splitting and checking is a good thing as we're wanting a rustic look.

Here's a before and after of my piece.

Sorry about the fuzzy mantel pic. My comp "cannot establish a connecion" to my camera now or i'd post a clearer one.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Thats' sure a beautiful piece of wood. I't'll make a mighty fine Mantel:thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Seal the ends with hot melted candle wax*

Or other sealant made for the purpose. Is it Anchorseal? 
There's a thread on this:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/sealing-endgrain-log-5730/
:yes: bill


----------

